# Set NumLock From Shell



## poorandunlucky (Feb 22, 2017)

Hey,

I used to have a tcsh login script that would set NumLock on for me on login, among other things, however that script has been lost along the media it was on, and I have no idea how I did it.

It was insanely simple, and it didn't rely on anything that came with X.

I'm 100% certain I'm not the only person who doesn't like to reach at the other end of the keyboard after seeing a few tildes and control character appear at the start of their commands.  I can appreciate the Zen aspect of always having NumLock off at login (it's an exercise in self-control), but like I said, I am almost entirely positive almost no one who uses FreeBSD on a daily basis turns NumLock on manually at every logon shell.

Would anyone care to read their login scripts to help me with this?  I'm actually sure there's a few different ways to go at it, and I'm also curious which different ways you guys have devised to do the same thing...


----------



## Deleted member 48958 (Feb 22, 2017)

Install x11/numlockx —

`% numlockx on`


----------

